# Let's see your convict type fish-> HRP's, myrnae, sajica,



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

I've started this topic to allow people to show off some of the most underrated fish, the convict types. Yes they're easy to breed, and yes they have cool personalities and colours. So lets get to it. Archocentrus, Cryptoheros, and Amatitlania.

Here's a couple of my Amatitlania siquia (Honduran Red Points)
Proven Pair








Dominant male








Yawning female








Macro male









Your turn!

Nick


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Here are mine:
Sajica

















Cutteri pair in breeding dress (I no longer have these, but do have a ton of their fry!)









And here are some of my myrnae when I first got them


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice fish.

This group of fish has become fairly popular recently in the Peg.

I'll let you know about the cutteri fry. Definitely want some. =P

Nick


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

They have but it's still hard to sell fry! I think most peggers are still more into the african side of things! :lol: Take as many as you want! I need to shut that tank down :lol:


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Yea I hear you. I'll grab a few off ya. How many do you have left?

Nick


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I haven't been able to count them as there are quite a few. I'd guess around 30 or so.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any links to so good info on the various con types as I can only find basic generic con info.


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

http://www.cichlidae.com/tank.php?id=305

Decent little article about Honduran Red Points by Ted Judy.

Nick


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Nick


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

here is my pair

don't have a clue what type of con they are...any ideas?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yours are regular Black Convicts

Why are we refering HRP's, Sajica's, Myrnae, Cutteri as Convict types? These are seperate species. Yes, the are related but that doesn't mean that they are all Convict varieties. Convict is a seperate species from all the other.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

lol thats what I thought


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah common names.

Convict group includes the 4 described convict species as well as the undescribed HRP in _Amatitlania_.

The yellow convict group includes the other species in the genus _Cryptoheros_, including nano's, cutteri, septs, myrnae, ect ect.

Previously they were all in one genus and simply called 'convicts' ... much like the 'blue acara' group includes the various species of both blue acaras as well as green terrors.


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, exactly how I would have said it dwarfpike. :wink: I should have put convict-like or convict relatives.

Oh well...everyone clear now?

Nick


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I suppose I am clear. I don't bother with Scientific names or this



> Convict group includes the 4 described convict species as well as the undescribed HRP in Amatitlania.
> 
> The yellow convict group includes the other species in the genus Cryptoheros, including nano's, cutteri, septs, myrnae, ect ect.


 I just go by what I know them as like Sajica, Cutteri, Convicts, Myrnae, HRP and then I add their old family name Archocentrus or Cryptohero's. It's just too confusing otherwise!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I orginally way back when I was a kiddie first starting out in the hobby wanted to be a biologist, so I find the scientific side interesting.

I detest common names just becuase of the confusion they cause. Even in the same area, lfs can sell the same fish as differant names so ordering only by the common name (the way most wholesalers have them) makes getting the right fish tough.

For instance, if I went and ordered a 'yellow convict' from a lfs, I might get a nano or I might get a yellow banded convict ... since it is the common name for both, it gets confusing.

You are using scientific names Cichlidlover, just the species name and not the whole name. Which is deffinately better than using the common names. :thumb: Just not as precise as the full scientific name of course.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh! Ok thanks Dwarfpike! That makes a lot more sense! :thumb:

Oh I know everyone uses different common names for them! And I know you were using the "yellow convict" as an example but I wouldn't ask that if I went in my LFS and wanted to order I would have said Nano. I do agree with the scientific names I just don't understand why they have to change the names? Like it went from Archocentrus to Cryptohero's and now Rainbows are in the Archo family and the Archo's are Crypto's and Amatitlania. I liked it when the Rainbows were Herotilapia multispinosa.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Pair of Amatitlania siquia from Rio Cabuyo, Costa Rica.



















And some marble cons


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

strightjacket they are stunning


----------

